# Zombie Survival Vehicle



## Aurora-brat

_*VW "Zombietle"!*_

Every year my model car club holds its annual "Paper Bag" contest. You kick in $7.00 and then choose a model kit concealed by a brown paper bag. It is only after choosing you find out what it is. You also choose an envelope containing a color you have to paint it.You have 2 months to do with it whatever you wish, the only rule being you have to build the kit you chose and paint it the color you chose. After that, anything goes. The last time I participated in this contest I chose a Cadillac Escalade and the color white, which you might remember I converted to a septic truck and named it the "Turd Burglar".

This year, I chose the Revell Snap Together VW New Beetle and the color Silver. After seeing an image in an advertisement of a Hyundai Veloster converted to a zombie apocalypse survival vehicle I decided to go that rout with my VW. Here is the result. The machine gun and Jerry can are from the MPC "Hogan's Heroes" jeep kit. Everything else was scratch built or digitally modeled and output on a 3-D printer. The skull and cross bones was done in photoshop and printed on clear decal film. The main colors are Tamiya Titanium Silver and Grey Metallic. The sandbags are super sculpy. The barbed wire was made from picture hanging wire using a war gamer's technique I learned from a video on YouTube!

Hope you get a kick out of it, the guys in the club seemed to really like it.It won 1st place in a very competitive contest over 11 other entries.

Tory


----------



## 1970AMX

That is awesome.


----------



## Steve244

I can appreciate the lowered door handles (zombies rarely look down), but what does the badge say next to them, and what is the purpose of the rectangular boxes on the "running boards" (pyrotechnics launcher?).


----------



## scooke123

Really cool - I love the chainsaw frt end!
Steve


----------



## SJF

Ok, now that is freaking cool! I love it. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Aurora-brat

Steve244 said:


> I can appreciate the lowered door handles (zombies rarely look down), but what does the badge say next to them, and what is the purpose of the rectangular boxes on the "running boards" (pyrotechnics launcher?).


Here is a close up of the area you are questioning with the details called out. The door handle hasn't moved but has armor plate covering it.The red badge says "Beware of Blast" referring to the flame that would come out of the burner. Hope this helps.










Thanks for the kind words folks!

Tory


----------



## Kitzillastein58

Very, very cool build! Fantastic work! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------



## walsing

A seriously excellent work of art!


----------



## Mark McGovern

One and a piece of another *rotted* thumbs up!!!!


----------



## Jafo

great idea and execution. Ill have to make a pitch at my local club for a contest with this theme!


----------



## harrier1961

That is seriously cool!
Well Done.

Andy
:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244

Aurora-brat said:


> Here is a close up of the area you are questioning with the details called out. The door handle hasn't moved but has armor plate covering it.The red badge says "Beware of Blast" referring to the flame that would come out of the burner. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words folks!
> 
> Tory


Very good thinking. And zombie meat tastes like chicken!


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Awesome stuff! This should be in my "Build A Monster" contest in the Vehicles section.


----------



## DCH10664

This is absolutely bad to the bone !!! I'm glad to hear it took first place,...It certainly deserves it ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr

HAHAHAHA. What an awesome build. Love the chain saws and hedge trimmers. The barbed wire is a nice touch. There are enough add-on gizmos to make JamesBondZombie jealous!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Xenodyssey

Lots of cool detail. I too like the chainsaws on the front bumper.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## Trekkriffic

What a cool vehicle. Love all the thought that went into it.


----------



## John P

This is the best thing I've seen this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks

That's fantastic! Love the thought that went into it. 

Hope you consider entering it in a contest! Wonder what the car guys would say about it...?


----------



## Aurora-brat

Thank you all for the kind words. Glad you like it. As I said, the concept isn't mine, I used an illustraion of a Hyndai Veloster custom as my inspritation, they deserve credit for the concept, I'm only responsible for the execution. Here is that rendering:










Tory


----------



## Tim Casey

That's one cool looking model....


----------



## SteveR

That's really amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania

Very cool!


----------



## Hooty

Awesome work!


----------

